# Swimming for cardio!?!



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What do you guys think about swimming as fasted cardio first thing before breakfast?

Surely it is the best exercise for the heart and lungs but would you rate it for losing the flab while on empty stomach???


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> What do you guys think about swimming as fasted cardio first thing before breakfast?
> 
> Surely it is the best exercise for the heart and lungs but would you rate it for losing the flab while on empty stomach???


To be honest swimming on a empty stomach isn't the best idea. Swimming burns calories at a much higher rate than most other activities and is one of the, if not the best form of cardio going. I'd use swimming as part of your cardio but not as fasted cardio.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

green19210 said:


> To be honest swimming on a empty stomach isn't the best idea. Swimming burns calories at a much higher rate than most other activities and is one of the, if not the best form of cardio going. I'd use swimming as part of your cardio but not as fasted cardio.


Also unless you live very near the local pool you wont keep it up in the long term whereas id find it easier to trow on my clothes and trainers and go off for a 20-30 minutes fast walk. If you dont live near the pool then by the time you get there you could be halfway through a walk!!

Also most people ive seen swimming do not push themselves hard enough to call it cardio! :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes its great cardio especially if you have a lot of muscle and sink instead of float.

I am pumped up akin to a full body workout after a 20 minute swim.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yes its great cardio especially if you have a lot of muscle and sink instead of float.
> 
> I am pumped up akin to a full body workout after a 20 minute swim.


Well if the big man says it's good to go, then it's good to go! :beer:

Now just a matter of scraping myself out of bed in the early hour's!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> Well if the big man says it's good to go, then it's good to go! :beer:
> 
> Now just a matter of scraping myself out of bed in the early hour's!


Say high to all the pompous business [email protected] for me. They love an early start to feel like they are doing something!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Say high to all the pompous business [email protected] for me. They love an early start to feel like they are doing something!


Tell me about it....trying to make small talk with these jumped up condescending high brow snobs when I'm half cave man half pr1ck is just a nightmare :laugh:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd stick to jogging or cycling for fasted cardio and use swimming as cardio or to relax, mainly because it would kill me after i've done the swim and getting washed dressed then eating...lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i would do lengthes before school wehn i was younger then breakie and off to a days learning, i loved it wakes you up!! i had lowish bf% considering i ate crap all day and had no idea about training or diet lol


----------

